# Banshee from ports problem



## ateneouw (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi, I hope this is the right place to put this question.

I'm quite new to FreeBSD and I'm using FreeBSD 11.0 with Gnome 3.
I have updated my system with `portupgrade -rac`. Then I updated ports with portsnap(8). I built Banshee from ports and everything appears ok, but when I try to run Banshee it opens a few time and then closes.

I have googled it, but no answers.

Any idea?

Remember that I'm very new to FreeBSD.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2016)

Does Gnome Terminal or xterm work? Try starting it from there, it may provide some error messages.


----------



## x-com (Nov 7, 2016)

Normally before doing further research, I recommend reading the Handbook regarding GNOME
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
You should follow these instruction for most gtk based applications, for example Firefox won't work without dbus and proc. In short:

start dbus and hald during startup using the following entries in /etc/rc.conf

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
```

mount some special file systems in the /etc/fstab

```
proc   /proc   procfs   rw  0  0
```

I would recommend mounting fdescfs(5) as well (if bash or Java are installed, it is necessary anyway), just add

```
fdesc  /dev/fd   fdescfs  rw 0 0
```

to your fstab. If you have done so, proceed with the advice of SirDice and start banshee from a terminal an post the error messages here.


----------

